# P229e vs: G19 for Occasional CC



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Glock G26 that I use for occasional CC but cannot hit the broad side of a barn with it beyond 6-7 yards .... at 10 yards results are very frustrating, shot are sprayed all over.
I also have a SIG P226 in 40 cal that shoot great for me at all distances and same with my 1911 .45acp and my G17 as well all my other pistols but the G26 and me just don't get along.

Looking to replace it with either the new P229E2 or a G19 and would like to hear your thoughts on which may be preferable and why you feel that way.
Remember, I only CC a few times a year but when I do, I want it to be concealed IWB or OWB, I don't care as long as it is pretty well concealed.
Thanks
Ken


----------

